# Sharks/Flounder



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

I've been stationed down here for almost a year already and have been reading about shark fishing and flounder gigging all the time on here. I know that these two are very different things but I was wondering if anyone would be interested in kind of showing me what to do and what works. I leave next week for two weeks and hopefully my boat will be out of the shop when I get back so we could use my boat then if needed. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## flattiestalker (Sep 3, 2011)

MillerTime said:


> I've been stationed down here for almost a year already and have been reading about shark fishing and flounder gigging all the time on here. I know that these two are very different things but I was wondering if anyone would be interested in kind of showing me what to do and what works. I leave next week for two weeks and hopefully my boat will be out of the shop when I get back so we could use my boat then if needed. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


When you get back in town give me a call. 850-775-1337. Matt


----------

